# 85 720 alternator issues. gm one wire?



## colt45 (Dec 17, 2010)

hey everyone. new to the forum and nissans. just bought a 85 720 4x4. all stock plus some spider webs. i put a full tune up in it (8 spark plug 4 banger, thats new) got it almost home watching the volts plummit and finally died in the middle of the road. fun. any ways i was checking the wiring diagram because i cant leave anything alone and it seems a one wire will work electricly. has any one ever done this as insight would be appriciated. thanks. should mention it sat for a couple years to.


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Never done it, but as long as you can get it to fit physically, I don't see why it wouldn't work. I'd get a bigger one than stock as it wouldn't have to work as hard to produce the same amount of power so it should last longer.


----------



## colt45 (Dec 17, 2010)

hey thanks for the reply. that was along my thinking. i want to run fog lights front and rear and mabey a winch someday. the gm have a higher output and a much higher idle output. i will do alittle auto parts store counter comparing and go from there. will let know how it goes.


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Good luck. If you think of it, take pictures of the process, include part numbers and everything and put it here as a writeup in case anyone else wants to follow suit.


----------



## colt45 (Dec 17, 2010)

will do. thanks.


----------



## colt45 (Dec 17, 2010)

ok.so heres the plan. and if anyone can post pics for me or tell me how to post from my desktop folders i would be appriciative. i am going to cut the origanal mouning bracket almost in half and drill it to the gm size hole. this allows me to run a long bolt through the alt bracket and the remaing bracket tube (about 1.5 inches) and then i will need a washer on the tension bolt side behind that bracket. other than that they wire up about the same minus gm alt grounds into block not body with wire. the gm unit also has a two prong hook up with the batt out put. number one prong is for the idiot light and and number two is to exite the alt and get volts pumping. the nissan is basically identical with the exeption of the number one prong going on a crazy route but doing the same task and the number two prong does the same on hitachi and gm set up. so all is sweet. will let everyone know how it goes and provide measurements when done.


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Posting pics is easy. Go to photobucket.com, register an account, then click upload pictures, it'll pop up with a box with your desktop, just select the pictures to upload. Once they're on photobucket, click the picture and there will be codes available, you want the code that looks something like {img}http://www.something.here/whatever{img}. Just copy that into your post here and the picture will appear here.


----------



## colt45 (Dec 17, 2010)

ok. this is what we are converting from and to. hitachi on left and gm on right.








this is where the swivel bracket is going to get snipped then drilled out 








and this is about how it will sit








as for the top tension bracket it is just getting shimmed with a couple washers


----------



## colt45 (Dec 17, 2010)

thanks for the pic help by the way. them phone pics are huge


----------



## colt45 (Dec 17, 2010)

off my alternator topic. i also had a bad choke and took care of it today. got the alt bracket cut and drilled yesterday. working on the little bit of wiring today then off to oreallys for belts.







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## colt45 (Dec 17, 2010)

btw. cable is cut to length and grommited in firewall, to any one doing a manual choke conversion. the airbox on mine needed alittle massaging


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks nice. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## colt45 (Dec 17, 2010)

*its alive!!!*

ladys and gear heads. its alive and heres the pics. like i said the bottom bracket got chopped and drilled.







[/IMG]
the top bracket needed minor work. including elongating the top hole to allow the bracket to pivot down and meet the new alt. it also needed to washers to space it out to keep the mounting depth.








heres installed from the fenderwell. the black junk is liquid electric tape. the wire splice was cake with waterproof but connectors. big to big wire. little to little.







[/IMG]
and from the top







[/IMG]
the top bracket bolt wouldn come out. had to notch the fan, easyer than removing it.








all works well, the guage looks awesome. output is great. and i dig custom. the new belt needed is napa part #25 7355 it fits a 82-83 chevy malabu


----------

